# [ALSA]Carte son reconnue aléatoirement (résolu)

## ShreCkito

Bonsoir à tous.

Depuis quelques semaines, ma carte son est reconnue au boot de manière aléatoire (plus non que oui en fait).

J'ai l'impression que les problèmes sont arrivés avec la chute d'un bon floc de Gascogne sur le touchpad ... (La carte son intégré à mon laptop semble juste en dessous).

Bref, je commençais à me faire une raison à ce fail personnel mais en bidouillant un peu, en regardant google et ses inombrables résultats je doute et me demande si le problème n'est pas "logiciel". Aussi je viens quérir vos humbles et précieux conseils.

Mieux qu'un long discours, voici le résultat du script alsa-info :http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bc830a05b488f909cd03ddff50b1093c9d638fd9.

Vous y trouvez ma config. et à la fin le message d'erreur que j'ai au boot et que l'on retrouve dans le dmesg. Ce qui me fait d'autant plus douter, et qui me fait poster ce thread est que la carte PCI à l'air bien détecté (donc pas trop noyée de floc ?) puisque :  *Quote:*   

> !!PCI Soundcards installed in the system
> 
> !!--------------------------------------
> 
> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

 .

Mais que  *Quote:*   

> !!Soundcards recognised by ALSA
> 
> !!-----------------------------
> 
> --- no soundcards ---

 .

Je ne sais donc plus quoi penser.

J'ai vérifier plusieurs fois mon 

```
make menuconfig
```

 où rien n'a été modifié et où rien ne semble manquer. Tout est en "dur" et non en module mais cela fonctionnait ainsi depuis 5 ans ...

D'un côté la reconnaissance aléatoire me fait penser à un problème hardware (faux-contact, circuit endommagé par le liquide. Mais le démontage du portable et l'injection de nettoyant de contact n'y fait rien), et de l'autre les différents messages qui disent que le problème vient de modules non détectés, de codecs ou de chipset (???) semblent dire le contraire.

So, ahu ?? Qu'en pensez vous ??

Si vous avez besoin de renseignements, n'hésitez pas à demander.Last edited by ShreCkito on Tue Jun 14, 2011 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je viens d'avoir une blagounette avec les pilotes High Definition Audio : ma carte a changé depuis que je suis passé du 2.6.36 au 2.6.37. Par changé, j'entends qu'il n'y avait plus les mêmes chemins d'accès aux périphériques sur la carte (#1, #2 etc...).

Tu as bien refais un menuconfig après avoir copié ton ancien .config ?

----------

## ShreCkito

Oui, plusieurs fois même puisque j'ai essayé de passer en module tout ce que j'avais dans "Sound card support" puis j'ai remis en dur puis plusieurs test puis ...

Mon problème est antérieur à la 2.6.37 d'ailleurs.

Quelque chose de particulier à checker dans le menuconfig que j'aurai loupé ?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Pas que je sache.

T'as essayé un LiveCD ?

----------

## ShreCkito

Je viens d'avoir l'idée en cette fin de soirée, malheureusement impossible de booter sur la Liveusb que je viens de faire, et je n'ai pas de CD vierge. Je devrai donc attendre après-demain pour tester un livecd. Avec tout ce que charge un LiveCD, si ça ne marche pas, c'est que je ne trouverai pas ...

D'ici là, si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur.

----------

## barul

J'ai pas d'idée, en revanche pour les LiveUSB tu pourrais tester les LiveCD Fedora ou bien les images d'Arch Linux ; les LiveUSB sont faisables à l'aide d'un tout simple : 

dd if=image-iso of=cle-usb

----------

## ShreCkito

Bon,

Elle a remarché puis ne remarche plus. Les LiveCD n'ont de toute façon rien donné. J'en conclu un problème matériel, mon problème ne peut donc pas être résolu. Je continuerai de taper un peu dessus, de temps en temps ça fait effet ...

Si quelqu'un à des tuyaux sur les cartes son usb ? Qualité, prix, modèle, compatibilité ?? Je suis preneur. Je viens d'envisager cette éventualité qui me couterait bien moins cher qu'un laptop entier alors que celui-ci marche encore (en partie certes !).

----------

